# Cannula problems



## Jennywren (Nov 29, 2010)

After frequent bs checking i now know i am going to have to change cannula every 2 days and not every 3 , blood sugars are creeping up on 3rd day and when ive taken the cannula out today the cannula has left a hard lump under the skin and its very itchy and sore ouch  do other pumpers have this trouble ?


----------



## shiv (Nov 29, 2010)

Yep me  I have always changed on the 2nd day. It gets really itchy and tender by the third day, so definitely the 2nd for me!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Jenny, 

For me my cannulas last about three days though more often than not I just change on the second one as I don't have enough insulin in the pump left for the third day. I do get a little lump when I take it out but that disperses after a few days. They are much reduced from when I used cannulas that went in at a ninety degree angle. I now use the ones that go in at about thirty or so degrees. 

Tom


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Nov 29, 2010)

I had asked my nurse about the angled inserter device thingy cause im quite lean but she said the quickset 9mm would be fine for me... so far its ok.. 

i was reading the little manual you get with the pump and it says its better to do the inserting bit standing up rather than sitting down, just wondered if this makes a difference?? 

ta


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 1, 2010)

For the second time in a row ive taken the cannula out and been left with the hard lump do yuo think in doindg something wrong ? wrong angle maybe ?


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 1, 2010)

Do yu use the "stabber" device? Try ordering a new one on the off chance.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 1, 2010)

I get little lumps and occasionally they can be a bit itchy it generally subsides very quickly..

Might be worth ring rouche and asking if they can send you some samples of canulars so that you can test to see if it's a reaction to a telflon or metal canular being used.

My problems is the scaring that the canular leaves behind, it takes ages for it to fade so I've permently got a poka dotted stomach small price to pay


----------

